

Somewhat annoyed webmaster.. - tephra
http://rl.se/rt90

======
ghjtyehdfh
He may well have a point, but from the wording on that page he appears to be
riding it out rather than jumping ship.

That's pretty lax, IMHO. People/companies who don't care about you will mess
you around as much as you let them - there's a balance to be had between the
one-off hassle of ditching a problem supplier and the ongoing hassle caused by
putting up with them. For something as important as your site being reachable,
it's a no-brainer.

[copy-pasted note: Yes, I know I'm hell-banned. I'm quite happy ranting at the
tiny minority who read all comments. It's more for my benefit anyway. I should
probably blog.]

